# The best hay for Guinea pigs and rabbits?



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi I give mine medow hay but they aren't keen on the stuff from Asda and hay from pets corner seemed dusty. They love pets at home hay but every time I grab some for them it's full of thorns and small twigs. What do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

In use meadow hay from tesco and also Timothy hay from Pets at home which i was recommended to use as apparently it is better than normal hay x


----------



## MaryE (Mar 12, 2009)

I have just started to buy something called 3 way hay. It is a combination of wheat, barley and oat hay in one bale. My house rabbits seem to like it better than what I was giving them earlier which was just oat hay. Also rabbits enjoy timothy hay.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

mine have normal hay from a local farm but also have herbage timothy hay from pets at home


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I bought mine a huge bag of meadow hay from a local petshop which apparently stocks up from a local farm... one of the people in the animal shelter recommened the hay there.

I have to say... I dont actually think my rabbits like it very much as I have started to wonder and worry that they dont seem to eat that much hay  The like the grass, and their food and veg and I do see them nibbling hay now and again but thats it!

Should I try changing it? and see if I notice a difference?


----------

